# Friends of the ex



## Kayley

Do you ever miss the friends of your ex's that you may have once considered to be your friends? 

I was good friends with the girlfriends/wives of some of his friends, however when we split up they didn't keep in contact with me. I don't know why because I know they didn't really agree with what he had done (some of them told me so) but I guess it was out of respect to him. 

I often find myself thinking of them wondering how they are, I occasionally message one of the girls that I was really close with but I always make first move. (Which is sad seeing as she is my daughters god mother!) 
The other day I saw one of the other girls out that we had went on holiday with and noticed she was heavily pregnant, although we didn't talk I messaged her and didn't hear anything back. 

I found out tonight that another couple we were friends with had a baby recently. 

It makes me feel like they really don't/didn't care about me :(


----------



## Kayley

I do have loads of my own friends but still makes me feel sad that I don't have these friends any more because of HIM


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Heck no :lol: I hated his friends.
I missed his family though for a good while after I left him.

It's not a very nice situation but I'm sure it's not that they didn't care, it must be pretty awkward for the people involved when they're sort of split between two friends.


----------



## KayBea

i dont speak to any of his friends or family.
i was supposed to be maid of honour at his best mates gf's wedding but im not now. gets me out of wearing a dress though so i dont care! :) xx


----------



## Kayley

I'm really good friends with his mum and sister! We talk all the time and in fact I went to see them yesterday and went to dinner with his mum. He HATES it!! He has 'disowned' his sister for being friends with me and hates his mum spending time with me too but they say I've done nothing wrong, I'm the mother to her grandchild and they will not turn their backs on me. 

I don't know why he had a problem with it, I guess he thinks we talk about him, which to some extent we do but never anything bad just usual chit chat (like anybody would!) grrr he's annoying haha


----------



## wishuwerehere

Me and my ex were part of a big group of mutual friends, most of them lost contact with me. One of them who i stayed in touch with, says they'd love to talk/catch up but they all have me on facebook or have my number so i find that hard to believe...i just figure they can't have been such great friends if they don't want to stay in touch!


----------



## moomin_troll

I think it's fantastic his sister and mum aren't idiots and keep an decent relationship with you for the children. 
Going back afew years an ex I luckily had no kids with, after we broke up most of his close friends stayed better friends with me then him haha 
Some people are so childish, we are adults and don't need to take sides. Upsetting as it may be sometimes, count yourself lucky that you don't have these fake friends in your life


----------



## dauchep

wishuwerehere said:


> Me and my ex were part of a big group of mutual friends, most of them lost contact with me. One of them who i stayed in touch with, says they'd love to talk/catch up but they all have me on facebook or have my number so i find that hard to believe...i just figure they can't have been such great friends if they don't want to stay in touch!

I think if they really care, they will find a way to be in your life. normally I will unfriend everyone I think they will be on his side.


----------



## Pixoletta

I have lost a few 'mutual friends' and i was really close with one of them but of course they sided with him... and now hate my guts.. You have to be very careful who you allow and make sure they aren't going to gossip. FB can be the worst for it.


----------

